# Beaver creek guitars



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Anyone have or play a beaver creek guitar?I'm looking for a beater for camping etc.All the reviews ive read were from beginners.Anyone with experience have some input?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Buddy of mine who ran a guitar shop down the street from me used to stock them (he has since sold his building and retired) and said that they offered very good value for the money. I wouldn't go for their cheapest stuff but settle for a mid-range offering - better woods and quality of assembly, from what I saw. Of course, if you want a beater for camping or the cottage then you might not want to shell out very much.

I'd also recommend you look at scoring a used Art & Lutherie guitar. They're also very good value and they're not made in China (which might or might not make a difference to you).


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

One followed me home a couple of summers ago. I was in the local music store when a guy came in to put it up on consignment. I don't remember the model just now - it was a smallish guitar, and entry level for sure. He had bought it for his 10 yr old who took lessons for a while and lost interest.

Strung up with 12s, it's certainly playable. It doesn't have the greatest tone, but I think this particular model retailed new for $149, so whaddya expect?

It's a perfect beater - it's functional, but yet if I bring it to the beach and get it full of sand or beer or whatever, I won't cry.

Actually, I think I would cry a bit - I've gotten kind of attached. hwopv

But at least it would be easily replaced!

W


----------

